

Show HN: The Tron Car - jqueryin

As soon as I saw this car, I knew I had to pay homage somehow. I purchased the domain for the sole purpose of forwarding. I want this concept car to become a reality. Let BMW know just how much you want to see it on the road as well.<p>http://thetroncar.com
======
jqueryin
clickable: <http://thetroncar.com>

------
sadfasdfads
"Laser Light. Leading the way to the future.

The BMW i8 Concept is not only fast and extremely fuel efficient, it also
leads the way in innovative vehicle light technology.. For the first time BMW
introduces as part of the BMW i8 Concept the newly developed Laser Light.
Headlights that are more efficient than LED lights, highly flexible, ten times
smaller, pleasant to the eye and absolutely safe. BMW i8 Concept Laser Lights

By definition, laser lighting is radically different from sunlight, and also
from the various types of artificial lighting in common use today. Laser
lighting is monochromatic and it is also a "coherent" light source. As a
result, laser lighting can produce a near-parallel beam with an intensity a
thousand times greater than that of conventional LEDs. Also, the high inherent
efficiency of laser lighting means that laser headlights have less than half
the energy consumption of LED headlights. Simply put, laser make the BMW i8
Concept even more efficient.

The intensity of laser light poses no possible risks to humans, animals or
wildlife when used in car lighting. Amongst other things, this is because the
light is not emitted directly, but is first converted into a form that is
suitable for use in road traffic. The resulting light is very bright and
white. It is also very pleasant to the eye and has a very low energy
consumption.

A further feature of laser technology, which has important implications, is
the size of the individual diodes. This opens up all sorts of new
possibilities when integrating the light source into the vehicle. These size
advantages could be used to reduce the depth of the headlight unit, and so
open up new possibilities for headlight positioning and body styling."

